# Glass Ball



## David E Dearden (Apr 4, 2004)

Thought I heard a person from Vancouver Island on site a while back. If he lives on the west coast of the island it is a direct ocean currant from Japan.
   Well what I have for $5.00 is a black glass (amber) floading glass ball that they use on their nets for fishing and they float always over here, most are found on Vancouver Island but we do get some on the beach in Washington state as I also have two small ones red and green. Oh the amber one is about the size of those lawn bowling balls and has a flat spot on it so it can be desplayed without have a cradle. What is hard to understand is machine made or free blown. This amber one no double two piece mold but can't tell (does have a big glob of glass on one end) if pontiled or what.
 Help
 Dave


----------



## Kim (Apr 5, 2004)

Hi David
 I posted a while back about a glass ball, much larger.  
 Regards Kim


----------



## leebran20 (Apr 5, 2004)

David, you're interested in selling this amber glass ball? You found this one and the red and green ones beachcombing in Washington state recently? We used to find them in much bigger numbers once upon a time here in Hawaii, but now you're extremely lucky to come across one by beachcombing. But I was digging a bottle dump in the mountains a couple months ago, and popped out a small green one, which was a pleasant surprise.

 Brandon


----------



## David E Dearden (Apr 6, 2004)

Thanks for the replies Brandon and Kim. Kim then you must live on a coastline to, as they will not travel overland. Brandon same here I beleive they washed up a lot on Washington beaches as recall looking for one never finding one. Last I heard the best was W/ side Vancouver Island and that is a deslolate place . Think I will hang onto this one as never had one this big even if Kim's is bigger. Don't know if they still make them.
 Dave


----------



## leebran20 (Apr 6, 2004)

yes, Dave, if you're a collector more than dealer, I definitely think it's a good idea to hang on to them. There's a big market here (and Japan, and Washington state/Oregon/Vancouver, and certain parts of Europe for glass floats; you can check eBay to see some of the amazing prices certain specimens command. The reason I was inquiring if that a friend of mine is among the five or so very top collectors around and it sounds like you have some very nice colors he would have been interested in. Color and shape tend to matter much more than size.

 Take care, Brandon


----------



## Kim (Apr 6, 2004)

Hi David & Brandon
 I thought I would repost a pic for you to see.  I have very little knowledge of these glass balls and it is very interesting to find out about them.  I actually thought it was nylon rope surrounding the ball but after a careful observation I found it to be some other rope. It is covered in thick dust so it would come up much nicer if it was clean.
 I actually live around 350 km inland from the coast.  This just come in the collection with all the rest of the bottles.  It Measures approx 105 cm diameter.  I am not sure about the Pontile? (if that is what it is called) so I have also posted a pic of it too.
 Thanks
 Kim


----------



## Kim (Apr 6, 2004)

And the seal or pontile?


----------



## David E Dearden (Apr 7, 2004)

Hi Kim yours is a nicer color than mine and that is part of the fishermans net around it.
 Probally worth more than one of your nuggets.
 Dave


----------



## Kim (Apr 7, 2004)

Hi David
 I hope you are feeling better, after your detecting experience [].  It would be nice if somebody wanted to purchase it.  Maybe there is somebody interested out there.  They must be valuable because my prize nugget is worth a bit,lol.  We actually have a property owner who is going to put in a dam, fortunately he has to skim the dirt from an excellent area, rich with gold, yay!
 regards Kim


----------



## IRISH (Apr 7, 2004)

I used to sometimes find those balls on a remote part of the Victorian coast near the N.S.W. border, wish I had kept them now []  may have to go back there [] .
 Kim,  I know a bloke at Tarnagulla who dug a dam, funny how he was never happy where it was and kept moving it ,  I think it ended up moving over about 10 Acres [] (beats paying for a claim on your own land [] ).


----------



## David E Dearden (Apr 8, 2004)

Yes and I searched the Web last night and the most expensive float was a little over $100.00. And would you beleive there is an Amber and Clear float sitting together.
 Well the clear one has a Owen Illinois Mark, which gives the year on the right side number. Brandon if your friend would send me mail on these it may save me a lot of trouble trying to find a book on this, I got ahold of wifes cloth measuring tape .
 Believe they are all pontiled.
 Black Glass (Amber) two piece mold 19 & 1/2" Flat bottom and mold seams run to the Pontil or whatever on top.
 Lime green, very uneven seam goes all the way around Approx in center and a seam from each side comes from the pontil and meets this uneven seam.
 Bright red looks to be free blown 7 1/2" around.
 Thanks 
 Dave


----------

